# Information about Celexa?



## Gorillaz (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi everyone. I just went to the doctor to talk to him about my constipation issues, and he ended up prescribing me Celexa (anti-depressant) & Senna (stool softener). I am sorta familiar with Senna because I have taken it Over the Counter before, but I am posting here because I have never taken or heard much about Celexa. Is 40mg a high dose? Will it help or hurt my constipation? Is there any diet restrictions while taking Celexa? Please let me know what you think... thank you!


----------



## Ashers86 (Dec 31, 2007)

I personally have taken Celexa... which is why I'll answer this...I did find it to be a very low dose drug. Your first few days you will be on Cloud Nine, but then (eventually) you just can't tell anymore. It may work for you if you have any mental issues, but I've been on high doses of Celexa (your 40mg Rx is a 'typical' dosage - not bad, I just mean that dosage should make a difference) and found it didn't do anything... of course, my psychiatrist is the only doctor I have that prescribes my anti-depressants and had agreed to switch it... which only said so much.But, certain things can work for certain people.. if you find your nerves are acting up and causes IBS episodes, then I do believe anti-depressants or anxiety pills will help. If you have serious depression aside from IBS, then Celexa is just a stepping stone. That's my opinion anyways.. Like I said, it could help you though.


----------



## EarnestAccord (Dec 11, 2001)

I was on Celexa four about a nine month period last year in an attempt to deal with visceral hypersensitivity of my rectum/colon. I was at the lowest dosage recommended of 20mg. I found the first two weeks of it's effects pretty rough. Beyond the constant urge to yawn, slight muscle tremors, jaw clenching and drowsiness, the general anxiety ( which is not a normal symptom of mine) was pretty rough. On the positive side, those symptoms did subside. During the months of maintenance dosing my symptoms did get slightly better but what really got better was my ability to cope with them. They just weren't as big of an emotional drain on me as they had been in the past. I found it to be more constipating in general though I never became constipated just better formed BMs. Hope that helps.


----------



## 15085 (Jul 24, 2006)

So far Celexa is working for me. I feel more alive and not so depressed. I have more energy. Besides IBS, I have chronic back pain, nerve involvement in my back, neuropathy in my feet with severe pain, and I'm diabetic. I've been on Celexa for a little over a month. I used to take Celebrex but my insurance won't cover it.


----------

